# perineum wart destruction - cryotherapy



## JulieK (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a doc who did cryotherapy on perineal warts.  I want to use code 57061.  However,in the description of the code it says "Using a colposcope for direct vision, the physician destroys ...."

My question is, if he didn't use the colposcope can I still use this code?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## huntersmum (Feb 20, 2013)

We just came across this last week as well and the physician and I decided not to use that code, (we were looking at 56605 though) because of the colposcope not being used.  Though, it doesn't mention that in the CPT book, only in the Coder's Desk Reference.


----------



## JulieK (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks but he didn't do a biopsy.  Nothing was excised. He treated the lesions with cryotherapy.  I will keep researching.  Any other advice/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 22, 2013)

Vaginal and perineal are not the same thing.  The perineum is the region between the thighs, between the vulva and the anus, and containing the roots of the external genetalia.  You can't bill the vaginal code (internal) for an external wart.  Make sure the documentation is clear, or you could be reporting inappropriately.  For destruction of a perineal wart, use 56501. You would not use a colposcope for this procedure. 56605 is a biopsy, that would not be appropriate for a destruction, because you do not preserve any tissue for pathology.


----------



## huntersmum (Feb 25, 2013)

oops - sorry, not 56605, we were looking at 56501 - but we didn't use it becuase the coder's desk reference stated "after looking with a colposcope..."


----------



## vjst222 (Mar 12, 2014)

SO ...what would you use for a man? Since the code you gave was for female gentials only?


----------



## abctibbett@gmail.com (Apr 2, 2014)

look at 17110.


----------

